
Put Down the Pitchforks; Amazon Didn't Steal Your Dunning-Krugerrands - QuinnyPig
http://lastweekinaws.com/blog/put-down-the-pitchfork-aws-didnt-steal-your-dunning-krugerrands.html
======
dsl
But Amazon really did screw up here.

The attackers were able to announce more specific prefixes than Amazon was
announcing itself. It was like Amazon said "give me all phone calls for the
415 area code," and the attackers said "give me all calls for 415-555-xxxx."
In internet routing, the most specific always wins (down to the minimum prefix
size of /24 most networks filter on).

A commonly accepted mitigation for BGP hijacking is to announce the /24's of
your important assets as well as the covering prefixes. An attackers
announcement of the same /24 will at worst capture _some_ of the traffic,
rather than being seen as a more specific and capturing _all_ the traffic.

~~~
jbob2000
> In internet routing, the most specific always wins

So is this flaw Amazon's fault? I think not. Even your accepted mitigation
doesn't fix the hole completely. It's still an internet problem.

------
thisisit
> The internet is fundamentally broken in this way; bad actors can cause
> disruption and woe for huge numbers of people. It's a giant problem, to be
> sure

So, now I guess we need people to explain how blockchain can solve this
problem. /s

~~~
lethargic_meat
What if I told you there is an app on the market that can solve this problem
using blockchain.

~~~
olliej
But is it using smart contracts to innovate and disrupt (I’ve lost track of
whether disrupting is still hot)

------
marchenko
Did this author "coin" the term Dunning-Krugerrand? Because it's brilliant.

~~~
tCfD
It's been around for several years, probably originating on bitcointalk.org,
but it was/is popular on the r/buttcoin subreddit

------
cbsmith
Even though I knew the content deserved it, I upvoted just based on the title.

------
dontchooseanick
Stupidity, not malice ;)
[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor)

~~~
QuinnyPig
Very fair.

I'm not particularly surprised that the general media hasn't grasped the
nuances of BGP; I just prefer to reserve jumping on Amazon for those moments
where they, y'know... deserve it.

